
Ask HN: Can the question set of What/Why/How explain any concept? - jelliclesfarm
For another query about my story writing children’s book project(Jellicles Farm Tales), I got a lot of very valuable feedback. I am back for more.<p>I am creating The Triplets. They are three little girls who run away from home and get lost in the woods. They need to find their way to Jellicles Farm and cross it to reach the crone witch Elder Mother’s Cottage.<p>But here is the thing. They only know how to say three words between them. What? Why? How?<p>The idea is to explain natural and physical phenomena through the answers they receive. The premise is that anything can be explained if one has the answers to these three queries.<p>Example: The waning moon. What (is it)? Why(is it disappearing)? How( does it happen)?<p>Shadow. What(is it)? Why(does it follow?) How(is it formed)?<p>Wheel. What(is it)? Why(does it roll?) How(does it pull heavy loads?)<p>What are the other STEM topics that can be answered by Jellicles Farm Creatures when the Triplets pass through the farm and the woods with their 3 single word queries?<p>Earlier I use two young crows who ask questions and answers back and forth(why does a giant oak tree bear small acorns while the weak sprawling pumpkin vine bear massive heavy fruit?) But they were mostly language play in an Aesopish way. The three question&#x2F;triplets seems to be a better writing device.
======
jelliclesfarm
Also..which age do kids start asking questions? Like random questions by
observing the natural world?

Do they ask questions like: why is the sky blue or why are leaves green? And
if they do..how would you explain it to a child. Surely jumping straight to
photosynthesis would be kinda odd.

I honestly don’t remember asking questions. I grew up with encyclopedias with
lots of pictures. Which makes me wonder sometimes if stories as a device is
even necessary to explain things to children. I guess the writing part is more
for me. I just happened to choose children because I can deal with simple
topics of discussion

